# Angelfish



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

One of my angelfishes seems to be having a hard time lately. I got her without fins - she is missing her pectoral and ventral fins. Lately, she is spending most of her time near the surface of the water. Using her tail to move around seems to be taking its toll. Is there I can do for her?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Water changes. Really clean water helps and angels need oxygenated water, but strong current is hard for fish with missing fins. Hanging out by the top means (i would guess) either she need more oxygen or shes waiting for flake food.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

The water is very oxygenated and I do regular water changes.


----------

